# Mike's planted tanks before i went salt.



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

These are the tanks i used to have. I had all of them at the same time.. I had issues. Well basically i moved, and after we set up the tanks with fish i was softing my plants as they all got tangled up in the buckets and my buddies came to get me because the hutch leg had broken.. well i spent the next two hours fixing the hutch and went to bed leaving all the plants in the basement spread out.. So when i got up they were all dry as a bone.. i lost all of them  so i gave up on planted and got into big old south american cichlids. then the seal on my 75 started to split and i had to empty the tank quick.. sold all fish to big all.. fixed tank.. then sold it.. 5 years later i got into salt.

my first tank - 10 gallon, my daughter picked the gravel 

















Second tank - 75 gallon. I loved this tank.. wish i still had it.







































Third tank. - 20 gallon oscar and pink convict tank.










fourth tank. - 10 gallon tiger barb and firemouth tank.


----------

